# I need help uploading my site, please



## ayadov (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi
I'm trying to publish my site on server (justhost) , so i bought a flash template and edited some html pages, I've been trying for two weeks to upload the site on the server without any success, I've been asking help from my hosting provider staff and the template seller but now they don't answer my email.
last time i had a chat with one of them , he told me that there must be something wrong with my template! which the template seller denies.
I've been deleting & uploading files to the server for two weeks now,
here is two photos of file/folder instructors on the server:

http://i28.tinypic.com/9sdqht.jpg
and
http://i27.tinypic.com/30hlpbp.jpg

before i buy my template, i did some customizing practices on free sample templates (flash) and i was able to edit and upload them without any problem, but when i received my template , the file/folder structures were different so i am confused and don't know which file/folders should be uploaded and where? 

this is my templates structures:
http://i31.tinypic.com/24njnv9.jpg
http://i27.tinypic.com/33tthcn.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/10s4pra.jpg

when i upload the content of (site_flash) and (site) folders to public_html on the server, for some reason the flash don't display but with uploading (site_flash) alone, the flash is OK but without my edited html pages,


sorry my English is not good , please help me if you can.

thank you


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Make sure that every thing goes into the _public_html_ folder. This folder is the index of the webserver and is what people see when they point their browser to it.

Try putting the files from the _site_ folder into the _site_flash_ folder and viewing them. Make sure to back up your files, your index.html files will overwrite as well as your style.css files. You may want to rename index.html in site_flash to index2.html just so that you keep the original. As far as the style.css problem goes, just make them into one file named style.css and place it in the site_flash folder.


----------

